# Sell boards Europe



## nmlfreitas (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello guys
Does anyone know a buyer of e-scrap on Europe? I can't find anyone...


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 20, 2012)

What type of scrap, what amount and where are you located?
I don't know where Invicta is located.

/Göran


----------



## superten67 (Dec 20, 2012)

try a firm called blanchomet they are in the uk,america and serbia and lithuania maybe even more but those are the few i could find.
in the uk they pay £4.50 a kilo for motherboards.
hope this helps.


----------



## nmlfreitas (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Guys
Invicta is the second name of Oporto the second biggest city in Portugal.
Thanks for the information, but that company i can't find it with DR. Google.....
What i have for sale are boards and some capacitors....


----------



## etack (Dec 21, 2012)

nmlfreitas said:


> Hey Guys
> Invicta is the second name of Oporto the second biggest city in Portugal.
> Thanks for the information, but that company i can't find it with DR. Google.....
> What i have for sale are boards and some capacitors....




Hey this is the website. http://www.blancomet.co.uk/en/home . hope this helps.

Eric


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 21, 2012)

What amount you are talking about?
If you do not have tons of boards and at least tens of kilograms of capacitors you will be better off to advertise locally or list on ebay. With small amounts any shipping will probably kill your profit or at least eat big part of it.


----------



## DONNZ (Jan 3, 2013)

Recycle or dumping?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/panorama/hi/front_page/newsid_9483000/9483148.stm

*Britain's e-waste illegally leaking into West Africa*

A confidential report obtained by Panorama suggests that 77% of e-waste from England and Wales ends up in West Africa, primarily Ghana and Nigeria.


----------



## VanMarco (Mar 10, 2013)

and Yet dear prices for gold bearing e-waste is paid. those are all wasted resources.


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 11, 2013)

The first two I have tried and have good experiences with them:

http://www.scheideanstalt.de/recycling/elektronikschrott/elektroschrott-preise-und-sortierkriten/

http://www.looker.de/pckomponenten-c-53.html?osCsid=6bc0bf3058585f331598275ce152bf46

_edited: deleted links gone bad_

I think all of them have better prices, than what I read in this forum about prices in the US.


----------



## chemical beginner (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.steeldeal.de/de
http://www.schrottpreis.com
http://www.schrott-duesseldorf.de/
http://www.altmetallhandel-heimberger.de/

http://institut-seltene-erden.org/ 
http://www.comet-trade.de/
http://www.goldankauf-sondermetallhandel.de/ 
http://www.hamarec-gmbh.de
http://www.xilado.de/

Be advised----Some of these links are dead, while others contain malware. One can safely assume this post is nothing more than spam, as the OP has never returned to the board. Use the links at your own peril.


----------



## Etera (Jan 28, 2015)

Up for update?
Some of links posted above are dead. 

Can we get some reviews on blancomet and other buyers?


----------



## alexxx (Jan 28, 2015)

If anyone wants to sell electronic scrap in Portugal, you can sell to this guy. His yard is based in Lisbon.
Pretty fair prices and reliable. He pays only once material is delivered and inspected. 

Can be reached via email / skype

Luis Fonseca 
skype -> lfonseca92
email -> metalaolda AT hotmail DOT com

Alex


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 22, 2015)

solar_plasma said:


> The first two I have tried and have good experiences with them


Björn,

The two last ones is either dead or goes to an ad-site, maybe you could remove them from your post to keep it up to date.

Göran

(Posting on the forum so admins can see the other post I reported. The link to "schrottpreise - aktuell . eu" in the posting by chemical beginner goes to a site with malicious code. Don't try it if you want to avoid virus")
That one was removed.


----------



## canedane (Feb 22, 2015)

http://www.mendener-recycling.de/ (West Germany)
http://www.altmetallhandel-heimberger.de/preislisten/ (North Germany)
I can recommend these two compagnyes, but dont cherry pick any thing at all! 
The "nearly worthless" pinless cpu, cost 240 euro per kg if they are the quad core model,and in working condition.


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 23, 2015)

Good find, canedane! Btw. not only quad cores but all i3, i5 and i7 for 240€.

Thanks, Göran! I've deleted the links.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 23, 2015)

DONNZ said:


> Recycle or dumping?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/panorama/hi/front_page/newsid_9483000/9483148.stm
> 
> ...



Not just UK, lots of companies in the US are just as guilty. Several of the TV news shows have tracked e-waste shipments that were "certified" by the EPA to not be off-shored and recycled responsibly actually wound up in West Africa and China being burned in open pits by young women and even children.

Companies pay to have their e-waste hauled away and get a "certificate" saying what good stewards of the environment they are and the stuff goes to Ghana anyway.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 24, 2015)

rickbb said:


> Companies pay to have their e-waste hauled away and get a "certificate" saying what good stewards of the environment they are and the stuff goes to Ghana anyway.


60 Minutes did a report on this very topic, although it was some time ago. True!

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Feb 24, 2015)

It brings to mind the green agenda the councils I the UK have where if you don't recycle properly you get fined but the same councils simply dump it all in the same hole as they can't dispose of it :shock:


----------

